# 07 transmission valve body .... will it work for an 06 Touareg ????



## powerplant (Jan 2, 2003)

I sold a almost brand new revmax transmission valve body to a guy with a 2006 touareg thinking it would be the same unit but he has 2 pressure switches that the q7 valve body isn't drilled and tapped for.

I doubt he can run without the pressure switches.... my initial thought was to send him my Transmission Control Module (TCM) and wiring harness from my car to install on his Touareg. 

Any thoughts... ????


----------

